# The Truth About Jennings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The, um, “news” broke Friday in a New York Times story headlined “Brandon Jennings Sends Home a Warning From Europe.” The gist, if you haven’t seen it, is that Jennings has some regrets about skipping college and jumping to Italy for a year of pre-NBA professional hoops. Specifically, Jennings laments:
> 
> “I’ve gotten paid on time once this year… They treat me like I’m a little kid. They don’t see me as a man. If you get on a good team, you might not play a lot. Some nights you’ll play a lot; some nights you won’t play at all. That’s just how it is… I don’t see too many kids doing it. It’s tough man, I’ll tell you that. It can break you.”
> 
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/college-hs/college/2009/01/truth-consequences-and-brandon-jennings/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thought as much. Again I remember this Outside the Lines documentary about European teams and salary issues. Especially now that there's a global recession, you really don't want to take that type of risk.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, what did he expect? He is a kid, he just finished high school, Euroleague is a very physical league and it is not easy for young players to make a difference.

As for salaries, it is a usual practice for European clubs to delay the payments. Still it is better to play in better leagues than NCAA and actually get paid for it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Sabonis! :cheers:


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Basel said:


> Welcome to the boards, Sabonis! :cheers:


Thanks, cheers! :clap:


----------



## bonddouble07 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jennings should have gone to college instead. I still feel that these High School phenoms should prioritize education first before money. He's way to immature to deal with the life in europe.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, there's nothing that helps maturity more than being a major star on a college campus.


----------

